# A bit overdue....



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I know it's been a while, but i wasn't ready to talk about it before. SIP, Picasso ?-10/8/12. I don't know what happened. You were just fine before I left, but when I came back a couple hours later, you were under the Rainbow Bridge. I cried my heart out, and later I planted a tulip in your honor. I miss you so much. You were a shoulder to lean on, a friend that listened. I love you, and I will see you under the Rainbow Bridge someday. Sip, little guy. :-( Here's a little poem I made in your honor.

*The Betta Fish*
_By rubinthebetta_
Betta fish, betta fish, patrolling your little world,
You see your reflection and puff up like a Spanish galleon in full sail.
Betta fish, betta fish, your colors, oh how they gleam,
You are a little rainbow, it seems.
Betta fish, betta fish, your fins flowing behind you,
You glide and glide, your scales so blue.
Betta fish, betta fish, resting on a leaf,
You seem like a king crowned with nature's wreath.
Betta fish, betta fish, almost time to leave,
You go to rest on a bed of leaves.
Betta fish, betta fish, I'll miss you so,
But you're in a better place, I know.
Betta fish, betta fish, remember me,
I'll meet you at the Rainbow Bridge soon, you'll see.​


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and it's a beautiful poem. At least he's in a better place. :') S.I.P. Picasso.. May Picasso eat as many insects he can.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, and it's a beautiful poem. At least he's in a better place. :') S.I.P. Picasso.. May Picasso eat as many insects he can.


Thank you.


----------

